# before Crazytown and misc



## moderan (Aug 1, 2017)

Before Crazytown is now available in paperback (and hardcover) from Lulu. Also Test Patterns Teasers 1 and 2, at my store. Will also be available at Amazon shortly. Thanks for reading!


----------



## moderan (Aug 12, 2017)

Here's what the books look like:



They arrived at my home today


----------



## LeeC (Aug 13, 2017)

Looks like you're on a roll. I wish you every success. More than a few wannabe authors could benefit from studying your writing ;-)


----------



## PiP (Aug 13, 2017)

Looks, good, Moderan. Let's see if we can sort out some extra promotion via FB and Twitter.


----------



## moderan (Aug 13, 2017)

LeeC said:


> Looks like you're on a roll. I wish you every success. More than a few wannabe authors could benefit from studying your writing ;-)



Wow! Thanks. I'd hope to have some facility after all this time. Best of luck with your work too 



PiP said:


> Looks, good, Moderan. Let's see if we can sort out some extra promotion via FB and Twitter.



Ok by me 

Just so folks know -- *monochrome*, the second collection in this series, should be available next week. The anthology *Test Patterns* should be ready for Hallowe'en. It'll include at least two stories by past or current WF'ers. The cover painting for before Crazytown, monochrome, and Crazytown is by a former Wf'er also. All three related collections include stories originally written for WF contests, largely flashes for the LM.
So there's a definite Writing Forums flavor to the whole enterprise, and I can only thank you folks.


----------



## LeeC (Aug 13, 2017)

Send me a larger images of the book covers individually, so I can use them on Twitter.


----------



## PiP (Aug 13, 2017)

LeeC said:


> Send me a larger images of the book covers individually, so I can use them on Twitter.



and me!


----------



## moderan (Aug 13, 2017)

*image as attachment*


----------



## LeeC (Aug 14, 2017)

It's up on Twitter and will appear at intervals. Hope you approve. Had to go back and correct it — damn spell checker changed the band name. 

---------------------

Are you into weird? Try this by @moderan13 on for size.
http://www.lulu.com/shop/duane-pesi...econd-edition/paperback/product-23279276.html


----------



## moderan (Aug 14, 2017)

Thanks!


----------

